
Court interprets Creative Commons licence terms in copyright lawsuit - walterbell
http://www.teresascassa.ca/index.php?id=196%3Acourt-interprets-creative-commons-licence-terms-in-copyright-lawsuit&option=com_k2&view=item
======
voaie
So that poor guy just chose the wrong license. It should be CC BY-NC-ND-SA,
not CC BY-SA.

